# Cannot get static ip

## sk8harddiefast

Hi. I bought a Lenovo P400 laptop and I am trying to get static ip.

So I go to /etc/conf.d/net and I add

```
ifconfig_enp1s0="192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_enp1s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_enp1s0="78.87.0.122"
```

So I link net to net.enp1s0 and restart network.

My system refuses to see the static ip and always trying to get dhcp.

But even when get dhcp ip I have packet loss.

How to make it just work?

----------

## olek

I only know 

```
config_...
```

instead of

```
ifconfig_...
```

Maybe give that a try.

----------

## kite14

 *Quote:*   

> So I link net to net.enp1s0 and restart network. 

 

Did you mean "link net.lo to net.enp1s0" ?

...and yes, olek is right about config_xxx / ifconfig_xxx

----------

